# Nikon D700 & D300s are now officially discontinued



## Picsfor (Jan 26, 2012)

This from the Nikon Rumours site.

It's relevant because it means Nikon have replacements to announce for the D300s as well as the D700.

So the D800 is not the only camera to be announced, much to the surprise of Nikon Rumours, it appears as though we might see the D400 unveiled as well.

For all those wondering what Canon have in store, it seems they might also have a little bit more up their sleeve than they have been letting on.

How will this impact on the 5D2, 7D and 60D?

Surely this is as good a sign as any that Canon can afford to eradicate one of those lines...


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 26, 2012)

I've shot with the D300s and it's a very nice c-sensor camera. Its biggest problem is that the megapixel count is fairly low so there isn't much room to crop if you really want to. If they get that up to around 18 or 21 and bump up the IQ/ISO performance, Canon will probably will feel compelled to respond sooner rather than later with a 7D2.


----------



## docsavage123 (Jan 26, 2012)

i think the Nikon rumours site jumps the gun a bit - the batterys for the D700 and D300s are illegal in Japan as are the 3D batteries thats why the D4 has a new style battery.

They are still listed on the Nikon UK website. Obviously that may change in the near future.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 26, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> I've shot with the D300s and it's a very nice c-sensor camera. Its biggest problem is that the megapixel count is fairly low so there isn't much room to crop if you really want to. If they get that up to around 18 or 21 and bump up the IQ/ISO performance, Canon will probably will feel compelled to respond sooner rather than later with a 7D2.



And let us hope they do!!!


----------



## Picsfor (Jan 26, 2012)

dilbert said:


> This topic is in the wrong forum.



No it's not.

It's relevant because it gives an indication of what Canon have in store. 

Whilst the discontinuation of these models is only in Japan because of battery regulations, Nikon are not going to make 2 models for Japan, and keep old models for the rest of the world - ergo they have 2 new models to announce instead of one.

That in turn means that Canon will be launching a replacement for the D300s competitor as well as for the D800.

At the moment, Canon have 3 lines that compete with these 2 Nikon lines - will Canon continue with 3 lines or condense into 2?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2012)

Seems like it in the right place now...



Picsfor said:


> It's relevant because it gives an indication of what Canon have in store.
> 
> That in turn means that Canon will be launching a replacement for the D300s competitor as well as for the D800.
> 
> At the moment, Canon have 3 lines that compete with these 2 Nikon lines...



How many APS-H lines did Nikon have to compete with Canon's 1D line? 

How quickly did Nikon respond to Canon's release of the original 5D with their own prosumer/'affordable' full frame camera?


----------



## waving_odd (Jan 26, 2012)

docsavage123 said:


> i think the Nikon rumours site jumps the gun a bit - the batterys for the D700 and D300s are illegal in Japan as are the 3D batteries thats why the D4 has a new style battery.
> 
> They are still listed on the Nikon UK website. Obviously that may change in the near future.



Ahh... good memory! So this is not an indication D800 is imminent!

http://www.nikon-image.com/support/whatsnew/2011/wnew111108.htm

http://nikonrumors.com/2011/11/08/nikon-d700-d300s-and-other-products-no-longer-shipping-in-japan.aspx/


----------



## traveller (Jan 26, 2012)

Both cameras are still listed on their global website: 

http://imaging.nikon.com/lineup/dslr/index.htm 

But then so are the D3s, D90, D5000 and D3000 and I wouldn't think that they've been in production for a while. We are all expecting them this year (just like we were all expecting at least one of them them last year) because they're both due for replacement. The question is, will either be released at CP+ in February?


----------



## docsavage123 (Jan 26, 2012)

The 7D was the answer to the D300/D300s so their replacement D400 or whatever it is would have to better the 7D in performance/features.

The 5D Mark II was the Canon response to the D700. I can see a 5D Mark III/X but cannot see a 7D replacement yet.

Like someone else posted at the moment in Japan Canon must be having a free run with 7D / 5D Mark II sales with Nikon not able to provide a camera body other than the D7000 for sale over there. However this may also explain why Sony is beginning to catch up as well.


----------



## Positron (Jan 26, 2012)

docsavage123 said:


> Like someone else posted at the moment in Japan Canon must be having a free run with 7D / 5D Mark II sales with Nikon not able to provide a camera body other than the D7000 for sale over there. However this may also explain why Sony is beginning to catch up as well.



When I was there last month, it's true that the D300s and D700 were practically impossible to find while the 5D Mark II and especially 7D were everywhere. However, Canon does not have the large market share lead they do in the US for one major reason: price. Here in the US, Canon gear is usually cheaper than the equivalents from Nikon (especially when it comes to lenses), but in Japan that is simply not the case. I don't know if it's a tax thing or just what the free market is willing to support, but Canon and Nikon are almost exactly the same price there. 

Now, if you want cheap in Japan, buy Panasonic used. I saw a Lumix GF2 used in great condition for 13k (~$170 including tax) and I almost impulse bought it. (For those wondering why I didn't buy to resell, I was over my customs limit and the taxes on it would wipe out most or all of the potential profit.)


----------

